# Mit welchen progs bildschirm aufnehmen?



## pole14 (20. August 2005)

Ja also ich bin hier neu im forum...ich hab jetzt die ganzen tutorials hier gesehen und ich wollte mal fragen mit welchem programm man diese videotutorials aufnemen kann.Wollte auch mal sowas machen

*DANKE!*


----------



## Bullwey (31. August 2005)

Ich mache Fragmovies von Call of Duty und habe einen Highend pc mit dem ich ne menge szenen capturen muss, da wird die Wahl eng. 
 Wirklich empfehlen kann ich nur Fraps 2.6.2 oder eben etwas ältere Versionen.


----------



## pole14 (31. August 2005)

FRAPS ist fürn  und net für Bildschirmaufnahme -.-

Ich hab jez ein proggy "SnagIt 7"


----------



## flashOr (31. August 2005)

Camtasia Studio


----------



## Martin Schaefer (31. August 2005)

pole14 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> FRAPS ist fürn  und net für Bildschirmaufnahme -.-
> 
> Ich hab jez ein proggy "SnagIt 7"



Hier im Forum gilt unsere Netiquette.
Ich empfehle dir, sie mal durchzulesen!

Danke
Martin


----------



## Bullwey (31. August 2005)

Ich habe mit dem anspruchslosen Fraps die besten Erfahrunge, mehr kann ich net sagen.


----------



## pole14 (2. September 2005)

Oh sorry

Ich meinte das FRAPS für Games ist und nicht für Bildschirmaufnahme soweit ich weis!


----------

